# portugal information?



## rynker (Sep 4, 2008)

We're interested in going to Portugal "just because"(we don't really know, it just sounds good) .  I've researched but know that my best info will come from fello tuggers.  We're looking for  good beach, relaxation, some road trips, and scenery.  Is Portugal the place to go and worth the long trip from Chicago?  I have my eye on some special RCI resorts that are rated 9.  We'd appreciate all your feed back.....good, bad, and ugly.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 4, 2008)

Darned if I know. We are booked into an RCI 2/2 on the Algarve coast in October. Reasons: shorter flight than many in Europe. Great Port. Lower prices than most of EU. Great Port. Some history, Great port. Wonderful seafood. They are used to the brits, so much English spoken at least in tourist areas. Great Port. The reviews won us over.

We are pretty well traveled, so Portugal was one more stamp to put in our passports. It seemed like a good idea at the time.

And did I mention wine is cheaper than water and they have wonderful seafood and port? What's not to like?

You might look at www.portugalvirtual.pt 

Jim Ricks


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 5, 2008)

Passepartout said:


> Reasons: shorter flight than many in Europe. Great Port. Lower prices than most of EU. Great Port. Some history, Great port. Wonderful seafood. They are used to the brits, so much English spoken at least in tourist areas. Great Port.
> Jim Ricks



I never realized Lisbon was such a great port.  No wonder cruise ships have it on so many of their European itineraries !

Our first visit to Portugal is coming up next spring- the Four Seasons Vilamoura.


----------



## Blues (Sep 5, 2008)

Although there's certainly more to Portugal, the two main areas most people concentrate on are the greater Lisbon area and the Algarve (southern coast).  We went to both last September, and loved them both for different reasons.

Lisbon is a wonderful old European city.  Lots of culture, sightseeing sites, and even a castle in the middle of the city.  We loved sightseeing around there.

The Algarve is a terrific place to kick back and relax.  We stayed at Four Seasons Vilamoura, and it's probably our favorite timeshare stay so far.  I answered a couple of Portugal questions earlier, one from beejaybeeohio, here and here.

I highly recommend the trip.  Pick up a good guide book and start reading.


----------



## dr.debs (Sep 9, 2008)

I have been to Portugal twice, Once in 1992 I toured the Algarve by car (pre-EU days), and then about 5 years ago, Lisbon and north also by car. I Brought back some great vintage Port, great music, and a Cataplana (a copper clamshell pot for baking seafood). It is a fabulous country with great music, food (think grilled fresh sardines on the beach), roman ruins, terrific beaches, and Lisbon is a marvelous city to explore (on foot, or by bus/metro). I drove a car in Lisbon (rented through Kemwel), a stick no less. It was quite a hoot, but not for the feint of heart. It got me in touch with my NYC roots! I would skip Sintra, I found it over-rated.

Have a fabulous time!


----------



## artlover (Oct 3, 2008)

We're planning on going to Portugal in April or May as well.  Have been to Spain many times and love it, and plan to combine Portugal with Spain as well.

Got a call from II today for an opening at Apartamentos Amarilis (EAM), which I hadn't requested and doesn't look so hot and has no reviews, so I told them I'd "take a chance" and wait it out for one of the places I requested...he really tried to talk me into it, but I didn't give in (this hasn't happened before).

Suggest you check out the "talk" section on Fodors.com and go to "Europe" and then "Portugal"--there's a wealth of information there as well.

Happy planning!


----------



## darcy (Oct 6, 2008)

Blues said:


> The Algarve is a terrific place to kick back and relax.  We stayed at Four Seasons Vilamoura, and it's probably our favorite timeshare stay so far.  I answered a couple of Portugal questions earlier, one from beejaybeeohio, here and here.



Were you able to walk to restaurants, etc. from the Four Seasons, or is is necessary to drive?


----------



## Blues (Oct 6, 2008)

A car is pretty much mandatory.  It's over a mile from the Four Seasons to the town & marina (same for the HGVC).  There's a tram that you can catch, but I recall it being a little pricey.  Maybe 6 euros pp each way?  That would be 24 euros for a couple to get to/from town.  I'd probably take a taxi if you don't get a car.

You'll love Four Seasons and the town/marina of Vilamoura.  I'd go back in a heart beat.

-Bob


----------



## regatta333 (Oct 7, 2008)

For those who vacationed in Portugal, what exchange company got you there?  I have a request in through SFX, but no luck so far.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 7, 2008)

regatta333 said:


> For those who vacationed in Portugal, what exchange company got you there?  I have a request in through SFX, but no luck so far.



RCI Points. Leaving Friday! Yea! 

Jim Ricks


----------



## kiyotaka (Oct 8, 2008)

We got RCI exchange into Village Cascais Suite Hotel (~ 30 mins train ride from Lisbon) in end of Oct w/ mediocre week.


----------



## jimbosee (Oct 8, 2008)

*Portugal!!!!*

rynker/regatta333,
                          jimbosee here,with regard to Portugal.Do either of you belong to Dial-An-Exchange??If you don't,it is free to join on line,just fill in the online form,tell them what Timeshare you have and  then they will join you up.When you are a member you can look online at what is available.At the moment on Bonus time,from October 18th 2008,until Janurary16th 2009,there 20 weeks,from Studio's to 2 Bedroom,all at ($299 AUD),about 209 USD.Very good value.Regards Jim Seedsman 

                       jimbosee


----------

